# Bsa war time finish



## Ian L (Jun 26, 2013)

Not strictly Military Cycles but apart from owing a BSA Para Bike I have started collecting BSA 'war time finish' bikes.

I have ladies & Gents models, all with 26" wheels like the Para Bike and most of them have wooden pedals.

What is the story behind these bikes & how do I go about dating them ? 

P.S. I do have photos but unable to post, this maybe because I'm a new member ? thanks for your help, Ian


----------



## rubblequeen (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi Ian
I'm just down the road from you - near Winchester.  I have several para bikes and other military bikes from WW2. 
Not too sure what a "war time finish" is for non military bikes. 
Do you mean what they had to do like white paint on the rear mud guard and any chrome painted black?

Are you a member of VCC or try teh Bicycle Cafe on Facebook someone will know the answers.


----------

